# BARI (SOUTH ITALIA)



## TONIO DEL BARRIO (Dec 30, 2005)

img]http://img81.imageshack.us/img81/9052/86202497rs0.jpg[/img]























































img]http://img223.imageshack.us/img223/51/20fr7.jpg[/img]


----------



## earth intruder (Apr 4, 2006)

typical south italian


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

You have not credited any photos. Please review the rules of the forum, and when you are prepared to tell us where the photos came from pm me and I will reopen the thread.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Tonio has contacted me and told me that he took these photographs himself, so I will move this over to the new section Urban Showcase.


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

Cool photos. It looks like the richer parts of a Latin American city.


----------



## Prosciutto (Jun 28, 2006)

Beautiful. Love it.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great City :cheers:
The most buildings of your city looks like Athens's!
It almost the same  but again the city is great!
thanks!


----------



## TONIO DEL BARRIO (Dec 30, 2005)

Bari and


----------



## TONIO DEL BARRIO (Dec 30, 2005)

Bari and the r


----------



## TONIO DEL BARRIO (Dec 30, 2005)

Bari


----------



## LS Kim (Jun 26, 2006)

Lovely place!!

Love mediterranean countries!!


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

thanks for showing this lovely place...:cheers:


----------



## markcode (Sep 12, 2005)

Here you can find more pics: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=542283


----------



## panic (May 14, 2007)

nice city! very italian


----------



## palermodude (Aug 5, 2008)

thanks for these
nice to know there is more to Italia than Berlusconi's mouth


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

markcode said:


> Here you can find more pics: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=542283


Nice thread, thanks


----------



## palermodude (Aug 5, 2008)

hey these pis are great
a highly liveable italian city, in the south, with great sunny weather
nobody cares about Bari?
cmon world
Bari è stupendo


----------



## alecesare (Feb 16, 2008)

What a beautiful photos!
I live here...and it's very very nice....:cheers:


----------



## Mr.WonderfulCity (Jul 4, 2010)

Beautiful photos, beautiful places. From them, one can see that Puglia (the region where Bari is) does indeed make part of a wealthier South.


----------



## Pablo Kavanagh (Jun 3, 2006)

Somnifor said:


> Cool photos. It looks like the richer parts of a Latin American city.


I don't think so...


----------

